# My 98 318ti is at the dealer again for oil leaks



## ZIGGURAT89 (Oct 7, 2002)

My 98 318ti is going in for the 4th time for engine oil leaks. I'm glad that the car has the cpo warranty or this would be a hefty bill. So far, every engine gasket that I know of has been replaced. What cause for the persistent leak? Is my engine defective? I only have 80k miles on it. The second issue is my balljoints. They say it needs to be replaced since they are loose. Is $270 a decent price for this? Would this be a diy item?

Thanks


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

Did the car sit unused for a very long period of time?

Our '91 Cherokee sat undriven outdoors in the sun for 2 years with family who were supposed to be "looking out for it"  When we picked it up and started using it again, it leaked like a siev. The major gaskets had dried out and cracked/shrunk causing leaks everywhere.


----------



## ZIGGURAT89 (Oct 7, 2002)

No, the car was driven on a daily basis. My cpo warranty ends in June and I have doubt in whether the dealer can fix the oil leaks.


----------



## woody underwood (Feb 9, 2004)

ZIGGURAT89 said:


> My 98 318ti is going in for the 4th time for engine oil leaks. I'm glad that the car has the cpo warranty or this would be a hefty bill. So far, every engine gasket that I know of has been replaced. What cause for the persistent leak? Is my engine defective? I only have 80k miles on it. The second issue is my balljoints. They say it needs to be replaced since they are loose. Is $270 a decent price for this? Would this be a diy item?
> 
> Thanks


This may sound silly, but if the dealer is changing your oil make sure they are not overfilling it. This happened to me and two other tis here in KC and it leaked like a sieve! Their oil-filling machine was programmed wrong...was set-up for a 6 cylinder engine and they kinda hinted that it was a problem everywhere. And they did fix it for free out of warranty.


----------



## ZIGGURAT89 (Oct 7, 2002)

They are not overfilling it. Since it's leaking oil, I check my oil once a week. You can see the leak spots under the car.


----------



## woody underwood (Feb 9, 2004)

ZIGGURAT89 said:


> They are not overfilling it. Since it's leaking oil, I check my oil once a week. You can see the leak spots under the car.


Just a thought. My 95 has never leaked a drop (Except for the over-filling episode) but I have the 1.8 engine and you have the 1.9....shouldn't be a difference but you never know. I'd start hitting on them to replace the whole engine while it's still under warranty.


----------



## ZIGGURAT89 (Oct 7, 2002)

How would I go about making them replace the entire engine? I thought about that, but the service advisor tells me this time they have 2 techs working on it.


----------



## ctbmw (Aug 30, 2003)

My oil has started leaking after last oil change, never before this (new oil change shop) Oil wasn't overfilled.
Replace entire control arm for just a few bucks more!!
-Mel


----------



## woody underwood (Feb 9, 2004)

*oil*



MWeaver said:


> My oil has started leaking after last oil change, never before this (new oil change shop) Oil wasn't overfilled.
> Replace entire control arm for just a few bucks more!!
> 
> -Mel


Has to be the rear main lower/upper seal, which will be the last thing they will replace since they have to drop the engine...make them do it...it doesn't cost them a thing if it's under warranty and remind them of that.


----------



## woody underwood (Feb 9, 2004)

*oil*



woody underwood said:


> Has to be the rear main lower/upper seal, which will be the last thing they will replace since they have to drop the engine...make them do it...it doesn't cost them a thing if it's under warranty and remind them of that.


Wait a minute...the dealer isn't doing the oil changes?


----------



## NwptBchTi (Dec 23, 2003)

big problem with ti's is the head gasket. I have 96k miles on mine and it leaks oil like crazy


----------



## woody underwood (Feb 9, 2004)

NwptBchTi said:


> big problem with ti's is the head gasket. I have 96k miles on mine and it leaks oil like crazy


Hmmm, head gasket causing a BIG oil leak? That sounds fishy. Maybe coolant leakeage but oil I don't think so. I have a friend with a 96 ti 160,000 miles and never an engine problem or leaks. Mine just hit 70,000 tonight and no oil leaks other than the overfill problem. I'd pursue this further before letting them replace the head gasket.


----------



## NwptBchTi (Dec 23, 2003)

woody underwood said:


> Hmmm, head gasket causing a BIG oil leak? That sounds fishy. Maybe coolant leakeage but oil I don't think so. I have a friend with a 96 ti 160,000 miles and never an engine problem or leaks. Mine just hit 70,000 tonight and no oil leaks other than the overfill problem. I'd pursue this further before letting them replace the head gasket.


well of course I am overexaggerating, but it leaks substantially. I have checked for other leaks, and it seems to just be my gasket. My bro-in-law is a service adviser at a bmw dealership in newport beach and he tells me a problem with the 318s is the head gasket.


----------



## woody underwood (Feb 9, 2004)

NwptBchTi said:


> well of course I am overexaggerating, but it leaks substantially. I have checked for other leaks, and it seems to just be my gasket. My bro-in-law is a service adviser at a bmw dealership in newport beach and he tells me a problem with the 318s is the head gasket.


I've heard of coolant leakage problems with the head gasket but not oil


----------

